# Tornado Watches for Eastern NY and all of VT



## from_the_NEK (May 29, 2012)

http://www.wunderground.com/US/VT/009.html

Now Warnings in NY and VT since I started typing!
http://www.wunderground.com/US/VT/002.html

http://www.wunderground.com/US/NY/033.html


----------



## WinnChill (May 29, 2012)

Busy day!  They're starting to pop up over SW NH---portions of Cheshire county under a Tornado Warning now.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2012)

And to top it off, some of the weather radar sites covering Northern VT have been effected by power outtages as the severe line of storms with active tornado warnings are rolling through


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2012)

I guess winter is over.


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

It's been almost a year to the day that the tornado tore down my street


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2012)

It's up for most of the Catskills and mid hudson valley in NY to. Hope there wrong.


----------

